# Dove Season



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

Dove season starts saturday at noon! can't wait!  shootin skeet tonight to clean the cobwebs off 

anyone else huntin?

<embed width="320" height="240" src="http://www.spike.com/efp" quality="high" bgcolor="000000" name="efp" align="middle" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="flvbaseclip=2704883" allowfullscreen="true"> </embed> <div style="font-family: arial,helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px; background-color: #000; width: 448px; padding: 3px 0; color: #fff;"><a href="http://www.spike.com/video/*******-kid/2704883" style="color: #ffcc35; margin-left: 5px;"></a><a href="" style="color: #ffcc35"></a><a href="" style="color: #ffcc35"></a></div>


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Heading out Saturday around 2! Can't wait. Want to shoot my first doves with my LC Smith 20 gauge SxS. I'm sure it's taken many a dove, but I haven't hunted with it yet. We restored it over the last 2 years and I can't wait.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

This might be the first year since I was 15 (except my Navy days overseas) that I don't hunt opening day.....


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> This might be the first year since I was 15 (except my Navy days overseas) that I don't hunt opening day.....


that sucks man...i've never missed an openin day since I was 7 (now 23). its nice havin a farm to walk out in your "back yard" and hunt! except dealin with trespassers...freakin idiots try to do some dumb stuff around home


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i haven't dove hunted since 2000 or 2001. gonna really try to do it this year. i know what you mean about running off trespassers, im always chasing off horse back riders and metal detectors on the farm i hunt in northern va.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

yep...always gonna have people that ruin it for everyone else. we didn't use to enforce anything as long as there wasn't trash and stuff being messed up...then people started cutting fences, leaving INSANE amounts of trash around, shooting towards houses so it peppers down on them, and one damn idiot shot one of our cows with an spurred hunting arrow...the type that rips out skin when you pull/cut it out because it forms like an umbrella.

now...we have everything posted, enforce it hard, and give the game warden rides.  sucks that some people ruined it for everyone but we gotta do what we gotta do.

anyways, took the girlfriend's lil bro skeet shooting in the back field last night...went 7 for 7 on the first round, then dropped my percentage once we picked up the speed and were throwing doubles

125 rounds later...had a blast, shoulders were feeling it, ears were ringin, but got him shootin those clay targets!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Funny*



bullisland said:


> Dove season starts saturday at noon! can't wait!  shootin skeet tonight to clean the cobwebs off
> 
> anyone else huntin?
> 
> <embed width="320" height="240" src="http://www.spike.com/efp" quality="high" bgcolor="000000" name="efp" align="middle" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="flvbaseclip=2704883" allowfullscreen="true"> </embed> <div style="font-family: arial,helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px; background-color: #000; width: 448px; padding: 3px 0; color: #fff;"><a href="http://www.spike.com/video/*******-kid/2704883" style="color: #ffcc35; margin-left: 5px;"></a><a href="" style="color: #ffcc35"></a><a href="" style="color: #ffcc35"></a></div>


That is to funny I had snot running outta my nose


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK back in gear. Got everything ready meeting the gang at 8am and start balsting away at noon...lol


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

haha 8am?? TROOPER! haha. what's nice about right now...got the doves flying most the day...hardest from 2pm-430pm. but then they still trickle around til dark and past...but right around 7pm a flock of Canadian Geese fly over our fields...gotta love september goose season!


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

chriscustom said:


> That is to funny I had snot running outta my nose


what cracked me up about that the most i think...right after gettin up...DID I GET EM???

haha


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't hunt, but that little boy had tears coming out of my eyes. The part that had me crying is the fact he said he got a dove right in the neck! After seeing the way that recoil put him on the ground, I don't how he hit anything! LMAO

MYT


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

only got to hunt last couple hours of the day, mainly just kickin back enjoying the weather and feeding the bugs...but got my limit at 15 birds. shot 23 times. 

and called in a flock of 23 Canadian Geese hopin for a shot since its September Goose season, but only got them within 100 yards only to have my cousin take the shot from his family's farm next to mine. 
he called me after MISSING THREE TIMES AND NOT GETTING ONE to say "Thanks for the calls buddy...i thought they might still come to you even after I shot" 

Monday's another day! Acouple pictures from beginning of hunt.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Got 13 birds inside a box of shells ...had to work for em tho, they never did really fly very well. Monday was a bust, shot twice, got one.

Waitin on October 3!


----------

